# 2008 Sa Xmas In July Case Swap - Tastings/recipes



## drsmurto (7/7/08)

I will start by requesting the recipes for the beers that were brought to the swap.

From memory, Andys Hobgoblin, Bens CPA clone and RustyC's IPA.

Apologies to those whose beers i tasted and havent requested, i dont remember much other than those 3. 

I do recall the hat parade tho :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I will start by requesting the recipes for the beers that were brought to the swap.




BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hobgoblin Clone
Brewer: Back Yard Brewer
Asst Brewer: Murcluf
Style: Old Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Page 69 of Beer Captured. Hobgoblin Extra Strong Ale
Bairds Chocolate & Medium Crystal used also added 20gms of choc chit

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.53 L
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 27.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Marris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.36 % 
0.34 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.43 % 
0.06 kg Bairds Chocolate Malt (Dark) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.60 % 
0.04 kg Bairds Black Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 0.40 % 
0.02 kg Choc Chit (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 0.20 % 
54.00 gm Progress [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
62.00 gm Styrian Goldings Flowers [4.40 %] (15 miHops 8.0 IBU 
26.00 gm Styrian Goldings Flowers [4.80 %] (1 min)Hops 0.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [Starter 200Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.96 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 26.00 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 
20 min Mash Out Add 7.20 L of water and heat to 75.675.6 C 


Notes:
------
90min mash
Achieved 50ltrs at 1.050 after sparging
After boil achieved 1.058
After chilling achieved 1.058 at 37ltrs
Pitched a brand new healthy starter of Wyeast 1084 at 750ml into each fermenter. 18.5ltrs in each fermenter.


----------



## KHB (7/7/08)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Coopers Pale Ale Clone
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 89.11 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 9.90 % 
0.05 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (350.0 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Coopers Pale Ale Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 13.17 L of water at 82.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 4.28 L of water and heat to 75.675.6 C 



I built the coopers yeast up to 1.5 litres for pitching.


Glad it was liked!!


KHB


----------



## KHB (7/7/08)

I remember drinking someones doppledock any chance of a recipie


----------



## ~MikE (8/7/08)

Hey DrSmurto, what did your hobgoblin clone look like? and how would it work with EKG as i'm fresh out of Styrian goldings?

also +1 for the dopplebock.


----------



## Adamt (8/7/08)

Doppelbock recipe is as follows:

18L Batch

6kg Munich II (Weyermann)
0.25kg Melanoidin (Weyermann)
50g Carafa II (Weyermann)

Mashed ~67-68C for an hour,

Boiled for 90 mins,

40g Hallertauer Hersbucker (4.00%AA) for 60 minutes, 21 IBU

OG 1.090

S-189 yeast at 10C, can't remember if I pitched 1 or 2 packs though.

FG 1.013

ABV 10.1%

---------

Cheers for the feedback guys!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/7/08)

~MikE said:


> Hey DrSmurto, what did your hobgoblin clone look like? and how would it work with EKG as i'm fresh out of Styrian goldings?
> 
> also +1 for the dopplebock.




Yes with EKG would be interesting  As for the dopplebock I don't recall :wacko: its a pitty.

BYB


----------



## KHB (8/7/08)

Thanks Adam i thought it was yours

Cheers KHB


----------



## homekegger1 (8/7/08)

Don't forget to put your hobgoblin up Drsmurto. That way I can compare yours and BYB's to brew this weekend.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Rustyc30 (8/7/08)

IPA 

Batch Size: 21L

Grain 
4.3kg BB Ale 
1.0kg Munich 1
0.15kg Crystal Malt
0.10kg Melanoiden Malt 

70% Eff
Mash 68 deg 

Hopburst 
60g Cluster 
20g POR
20g Amarillo

60min 60g Hopburst 
20min 40g Hopburst 
15min 15g B Saaz 
5 min 15g B Saaz
1 min 15g B Saaz
Dry Hop 15g B Saaz


----------



## Adamt (9/7/08)

Wow... no tastings yet!

Ok..

Choppadoo's FES:

Just another warning to those who haven't checked the wiki, it is overcarbonated! I suggest the use of a sink. I didn't chill it down enough though so it may not be as bad for others.

This is possibly the blackest stout I've seen, looks like some sort of crude oil with a dark brown head. Fruity aroma, fruity flavour comes through when it warms up a little. The roast is there but it's not mouth-puckeringly dry (Guinness must die!) so I am a happy chappy. Nice, warming finish and now I'm three quarters through the longneck, I'm floating 

Cheers.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/7/08)

Well I finally plucked up the courage to try a case beer tonight. 
Dear father forgive me, for I have sinned. It has been nearly four whole days since my last beer.

Cracked a bottle of Domonsura's chocolate soldier, I would call it chocolate overload. The wife does not normally like beer but thought Dom's was up there. Seriously though I did like it. Not a session beer by any means but for the megaswill drinkers that I have around here it would be something different for their tatse buds. For some reason I still have two to go  

BYB


----------



## Adamt (9/7/08)

Just realised "The Hollowmen" was starting tonight, so I felt compelled to to crack anothery. "Can I just grab a pen?" Classic!

BenH's Alt

Never had an alt before... wanted to try some at ANAWBS last year, but they were all consumed by naughty people whilst the massive APA category (which I diligently stewarded) was still being tasted. <_<

Wasn't in the fridge but it's cold enough anyway! Poured a brilliant, dark amber. Sitting with a nice tight head. Aroma is a bit yeasty and of sweet malt. Flavour is mildly sweet malt, mild bitterness and otherwise clean. 

Delicious, but I think I consumed the beers in the wrong order. My excuse is; I didn't intend to have anothery 

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/08)

Sorry peeps. Been crook as a dog since late Monday and only dropped into work to give the boss the 2 finger salute and pack up my desk. Dont have the Hobgoblin recipe on me but from memory it had double the black and choc malt of Andys and was finished with fuggles and styrians. If you cant get styrians try green bullet or the kiwi styrians. EKG is nice but nothing like styrians. It also had a plug of styrians in the keg...... 

Off home back to bed, the case swap clearly broke me. I am off to the yorke peninsula on friday for the weekend so will take the case with me and try a few and get back to you.


----------



## drsmurto (11/7/08)

In addition to the recipe ideas i listed for my hobgoblin i used 1187 ringwood yeast. Mashed at 68.


----------



## homekegger1 (11/7/08)

Not Sure what the hell is going on, but I too have been crook as a dog all week. Still not feeling the best. Damn flu. Must have been going around at the swap. Thanks BYB. 

I am no expert so my thoughts on everyones beers will be simple and to the point. For what I like. As they say IMHO!!!

Ok last night I tried the Choc Soldier. A nice beer to drink. Could see it being a good session beer. Although I was a little surprised how little I could taste the chocolate after the way BYB spoke it up. Could taste a little choc but not over powering. Could the the blocked sinus' messing with my taste buds. All in all a good beer I would happily drink again.

Just about to crack the duffelcoat and the hobgoblin rocket fuel. I will report later on those.

Cheers

HK


----------



## BenH (11/7/08)

Hope the duffelcoat keeps you warm...


----------



## homekegger1 (11/7/08)

BenH said:


> Hope the duffelcoat keeps you warm...




Absolute beaut, to start on for a Friday night. Had to go and check my case to see if I might have been lucky enough to score 2. I wasn't :angry: 

Mate what a top beer. This is very nice. The flavour was not to much at all and it left me wanting more. Again I must say I have a blocked head, but I really enjoyed this beer. Had a nice bitterness on the back of the tongue. Well done. I hope you post the recipe. Would love to give this one a go myself.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/7/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Although I was a little surprised how little I could taste the chocolate after the way BYB spoke it up. Could taste a little choc but not over powering. Could the the blocked sinus' messing with my taste buds.
> Cheers
> 
> HK




Me thinks taht your sinus is playing up :huh: 

BYB


----------



## Adamt (11/7/08)

I'm gonna hit my chocolate soldier in an hour or so I think!

Does that sound kinky to you?


----------



## homekegger1 (11/7/08)

Adamt said:


> I'm gonna hit my chocolate soldier in an hour or so I think!
> 
> Does that sound kinky to you?




No, I mean Yes, I mean No.... :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/7/08)

Adamt said:


> I'm gonna hit my chocolate soldier in an hour or so I think!
> 
> Does that sound kinky to you?




Best to ask Wayne what he does after all its his baby  

BTW I would call a pink appendage kinky  

BYB


----------



## homekegger1 (11/7/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> BTW I would call a pink appendage kinky
> 
> BYB



HAHAHAHAHA 

Oh no!!! Flash backs... Just didn't seem right BYB... LOL So long as Bell never saw I guess... lol


----------



## BenH (11/7/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Absolute beaut, to start on for a Friday night. Had to go and check my case to see if I might have been lucky enough to score 2. I wasn't :angry:
> 
> Mate what a top beer. This is very nice. The flavour was not to much at all and it left me wanting more. Again I must say I have a blocked head, but I really enjoyed this beer. Had a nice bitterness on the back of the tongue. Well done. I hope you post the recipe. Would love to give this one a go myself.
> 
> ...




Gee, I'm chuffed. Thanks for the feedback.


Here's the recipe
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: DuffelCoat Alt
Brewer: BenH
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.07 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 17.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.31 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 29.70 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
85.00 gm Spalter [4.80 %] (45 min) Hops 36.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
75 min @ 65.6 C 


Notes:
------
Brewed 29/3
Collected 20.5 L of OG 1.050 (11.7 brix). 
Fermented at 18 C
Got lazy, and didn't rack this to secondary.
Was kegged on 14/4 (16 days). FG was 1.008 (6.1 brix)
Gassed to 2.7 vols.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Adamt (11/7/08)

Smurto's Mild:

Thought I'd start with this one to warm up to the Chocolate Soldier.

Pours brilliantly clear dark brown with a nice head that sticks like glue. Can't get any aromas.. from the beer, my arse, anything, so no comments there. Chocolatey up front and a bit of ash, finish is a little hoppy and mildly bitter. Sign of a good mild; you wouldn't know its a mid-strength!

Why would anyone drink XXXX gold when you can have this? I could drink this all night.

Cheers


----------



## domonsura (11/7/08)

Reviews straight from the bastard cave. I had the Dufflecoat Alt last night, and aside from it being a little low on carbonation (possibly bottled from the Keg Ben?) I loved it. Beautiful colour, nice maltiness and good bitterness without much on the hop aroma. VERY nice. I'd happily drink that one all night, my one and only wish would be a touch more carbonation. Awesome depth of colour - did I mention that?

Tonight's drinkies,
Kenny (GMK). not sure what to say. oops maybe?
Trios Pistoles...





Then your swap beer...





anyone else have this happen? They were straight out of the fridge, have been in there since Sunday....Trio smelt fine but was very yeasty, swap beer I think was infected. Odd ones out?


----------



## Adamt (11/7/08)

I think I'll chuck 'em in the fridge and give them a go tomorrow.


----------



## GMK (11/7/08)

Sorry for the gusher.....

I have had one or 2 like that - the rest have been good.
The trios Pistoles 9% Belgian has the 3864 Belgian Canadian Yeast in it - first time used.

The second is a 10.5 % Xmas Crippler - All Grain Spiced Winter Warmer
As far as I know No infection on any of the bottles i have tried so far...
The Xams Crippler was only bottled approx 4 weeks ago - i have opened a couple to try them and had no problems.

Will find some more for you Wayne.

Guess the other guys will have to check and open theirs slowley and carefully.


----------



## homekegger1 (12/7/08)

domonsura said:


> Reviews straight from the bastard cave. I had the Dufflecoat Alt last night, and aside from it being a little low on carbonation (possibly bottled from the Keg Ben?) I loved it. Beautiful colour, nice maltiness and good bitterness without much on the hop aroma. VERY nice. I'd happily drink that one all night, my one and only wish would be a touch more carbonation. Awesome depth of colour - did I mention that?
> 
> Tonight's drinkies,
> Kenny (GMK). not sure what to say. oops maybe?
> ...



Wayne,

This is not the first time I have had this beer. Surprised you got a couple of gushers. Just chucked the pistoles I received in the freezer to chill down and try, and it did not gush. Popped with a nice carb style pop and poured rather nicely. Took a couple of pics to show what I mean. A rather heavy beer in itself. Going to be the last one I try tonight. Would happlily have a keg of this ready to go for those that appreciate a top but heavy beer. 





Thanks Ken for a good beer. For me your troubles of making this have been worth it.

Have also tried the x-mas beer. Very nice out of the fermenter and I look forward to the finished product.

Cheers 

HK


----------



## KHB (12/7/08)

I had the Altbier last night never had one before so wasnt sure what to expect.

I also had little head retention, probably due to kegging, it had a nice copper colour with a nice maltiness and light aroma, very easy drinking.

Cheers BenH enjoyed this one

KHB


----------



## Adamt (12/7/08)

Beerbelly's Chocolate Soldier

Cracked this one tonight (back in line, boy!) Tastes very familiar, like I've had it about 3 or 4 times before...

Chocolatey, a little roasty and very easy drinking. Can't taste/smell anything of that "handful" of B saaz any more, but still nice!

Cheers


----------



## Adamt (12/7/08)

GMK's Trois Pistoles

Opened with a nice fizz, no gushing  Very nicely carbonated, filled a beautiful head in the Chimay chalice. Fruity aroma, spicy and warming in the mouth and a nice, clean finish. This one will see me through the last quarter of the footy, I think!

Cheers.


----------



## ~MikE (12/7/08)

Adamt said:


> Beerbelly's Chocolate Soldier
> 
> Cracked this one tonight (back in line, boy!) Tastes very familiar, like I've had it about 3 or 4 times before...
> 
> ...



I quite liked the chocolate soldier. BYB's porter is also very nice


----------



## mickoz (13/7/08)

Bugger!

Seems like everyone is going to use my Rocket Fuel to sanitise in their next brew! 

I have to say I really liked BYB porter, DrSmutos Dark Mild and Jazmans Smoked Porter (second bottle tasted a little soapy . )



The BeerBelly chocolate soldier left a strange aftertaste, not nasty but I couldn't put a finger on it.

I guess my list will be short as I only scored 10 bottles in return for my 15 I put in but I liked Ken's Trios Pistoles but the other was not so hot
~Mike's porter was a treat as was BenH's Altbier.
Dave's Imperial Stout was a tasty addition, liked the finish with ashy, chocolately overtones.



Mick


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/7/08)

I've been sick for the past week, so I haven't been drinking any beer, let alone the case swap beers. However, sore throat, failing voice and sniffles be damned, I'll give some a go. The first on the tasting is Beerbelly's Chocolate Soldier.

There was low head retention, however after reading earlier comments I would blame that mainly on the glass being somewhat 'yeasty' after drinking some of my choc porter out of it and not rinsing it as thoroughly as I really should have. Oops. Aroma is nice, though I'm having troubles putting my finger on exactly what I'm smelling- burnt, smoky? tastes really nice- coffee, burnt toffee flavours all the way through, and well balanced with a nice bitterness that doesn't overwhelm the flavour. Nice!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/7/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> I've been sick for the past week,




Well that makes four of us.

Me
Homekegger1
Dr Smurto
peas_and-corn

Must have been the country air....

BYB


----------



## Adamt (13/7/08)

What happened behind the bar?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/7/08)

Adamt said:


> What happened behind the bar?




:unsure:   pink appendage

BYB


----------



## KHB (15/7/08)

Had the chocolate soldier last night very much enjoyed this beer, lots of chocolate and caramel flavours, awaiting the recipie in anticipation!!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/7/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Wayne,
> 
> This is not the first time I have had this beer. Surprised you got a couple of gushers. Just chucked the pistoles I received in the freezer to chill down and try, and it did not gush. Popped with a nice carb style pop and poured rather nicely. Took a couple of pics to show what I mean. A rather heavy beer in itself. Going to be the last one I try tonight. Would happlily have a keg of this ready to go for those that appreciate a top but heavy beer.
> 
> ...



You were lucky Craig you got a girl but like Wayne I got a boy. Once the dust had settled it tasted spicy with a hint of molasses no off flavours that I could notice  . BTW it was the xmas in a bottle. Was wondering GMK was there any molasses in the recipe???


----------



## GMK (15/7/08)

There is some black treacle....125gms

Dont know why some are gushing...

OG was 1115
FG was approx 1015

1056 yeast.


----------



## Adamt (16/7/08)

Just another reminder... I opened one of my Belgians tonight... not carbonated quite well enough yet. To be honest the bottle is like a well synthesised culture of banana ester! I think it will do better with at least a month at decent conditioning temperature to carbonate and hopefully balance out a bit...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/7/08)

Adamt said:


> Just another reminder... I opened one of my Belgians tonight... not carbonated quite well enough yet. To be honest the bottle is like a well synthesised culture of banana ester! I think it will do better with at least a month at decent conditioning temperature to carbonate and hopefully balance out a bit...




Ditto here as well.Found the one you brought along, still in the fridge. Needs a lot of carbing still. Yes very banana and sweetish. Will put it in a warm place or leave it in my cellar and forget about it.


BYB


----------



## drsmurto (18/7/08)

Been drinkingthe case swap exclusively this week.

BenH's Alt is sublime. 
Domonsuras choccy soldier is smooth as silk but i already knew that cos we did a keg swap and i got to drink 19L of it  

Then onto the porters.
BYB - nice one altho its maybe a tad green? Not as smooth as i would expect but the flavours are all good.

KHB - this one was smooth and very easy to drink. Recipe?

Homekeggers - not too sure about this one. It was a fair way over carbed for style (IMO) and had a residual after taste? If i didnt know better i would suspect its a kit beer but its not. Anyone else got any thoughts on it?

Then i cracked opened Choppadoos volcanic FES. Think once it stopped gushing i got half a tallie out of it and i enjoyed it a lot. Think i need the recipe for this one.

Then i attacked Jazmans contirbution which i assume is a smoked porter? Not as smoked as i had expected. But still a nice easy drinking beer.

Slightly OT, but i discovered a bottle of BYBs hobgoblin that i was on tap at the swap and emtpied that one in record time. Nice work on that one Andy.

Oh, i did havbe one of MikeE (??) porter and enjoyed that one too altho i did get a taste of it at the swap!

Have left myself the big beasts for the weekend (and Rustys Scottish Ale which i will leave till the date on the bottle).

Enjoying these beers!  
Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/7/08)

Unfortunatlely  I had programmed in to taste some case swap beers while on annual leave but I ended up at Ackland St Ceallars at St Kilda  Currently on a wireless conection trying to decide which one of the 300 or so f**cking beers I want to delve into. Better check my wallet first!!


BYB


----------



## homekegger1 (19/7/08)

Well Boys, over the week I too have made my way through most of the case.

So here goes,

DrSmurto, Really liked the mild. As Adam said it certainly didn't taste mild. Would make a great session beer. Well done. Sorry my beer disappointed. Not sure what the prob was, but thanks for your honesty. Perhaps I added too much sugar for Carb. As for the aftertaste, not sure. 

MIkeoz - Absolutely loved this. Heavy as buggery though. Made me think twice about following up with any more beers. Very tastey indeed. I just hope the hobgoblin I have brewing comes out half as good, as mine will be half the alc. Cheers

~Mike - Have tried both your porters, and both went done well. A very easy drinking beer for this cold weather. 

KHB - Top effort mate a good porter. Had it as my first beer tonight. Was happy with it. Tasted nice, with a good balance of choc and roast.

BYB - Another nice Porter. What can I say, very easy drinking. Certainly could stomach a few more of these.

Jazman - Tried your first one when I had a blocked head, and never really noticed the smoked flavour, however when I tried the second a few days later it was there. A nice subtle smoke flavour. For me it wasn't fantastic, but that is because I am not huge on smoked beer. Glad to have tried it though. For the most part the beer tasted nice.

Chopperdoo - FES - Must say I was really happy with this beer. I like a good strong flavored stout in the middle of winter and this fit the bill. I must be the luckiest man on earth because it did not gush or froth up for me. Neither did any of GMK's I guess I am just lucky. This was a good drinking beer in the cold of winter.

GMK - You know what I thought of your x-mas in a bottle, and just so you know, it did not gush out.

As for the rest, I am yet to try them, they are the ones with a longer life span in the bottle.

I must say, I enjoy these swaps because I get to try different beers from different blokes. For me it is about the variety of a bunch of fellow brewers. Thanks to all that contributed.

Cheers

HK


----------



## KHB (19/7/08)

Thanks for the feedback guys.
Heres the recipie for ya DrSmurto


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Robust Porter Version 2 XMAS in July Swap 08
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 53.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 67.31 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.23 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBGrain 4.81 % 
0.05 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.96 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 1Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.57 L of water at 81.4 C 66.0 C 
Hold mash at 66.0 C for 60 min 
-- Drain Mash Tun 
-- Batch Sparge Round 1: Sparge with 12.51 L of 75.6 C water. 
-- Batch Sparge Round 2: Sparge with 12.51 L of 75.6 C water. 
-- Batch Sparge Round 3: Sparge with 0.89 L of 75.6 C water. 
-- Add water to achieve boil volume of 32.27 L 
-- Estimated Pre-boil Gravity is: 1.039 SG with all grains/extracts added 

Pitched the 1098 with 1.5lt starter

Also was at Beerbellys yesterday and saw the DrSmurto Golden ale kit bagged up!!


----------



## Adamt (23/7/08)

BYB's Porter:

Well I haven't had a beer for about a week (and I'm on holidays!)

Pours nice and clear, dark dark brown, smallish head. No aroma up my schnoz. Choccy up front, fairly dry and a strong black/roasted malt flavour, quite an astringent finish. Hop bitterness is there at a good level for me. I am not a big fan of dry porters/stouts usually, I despise Guinness and this is much higher in the flavour stakes than Guinness to me. 

Not really my cup of tea unfortunately, but there's nothing wrong with it!

Cheers.
Adam


----------



## Adamt (23/7/08)

Jazman's Smoked Porter:

First impressions from the pour was a citrussy smell, what's the bet there's NZ hops in it? 

Pours with a niceish head, dark brown. Taste is a bit choccy, a little bit of NZish hop flavour and a whomp of smoked bacon in the finish. Some mouthfuls I had more of the hop flavour and some were pure bacon. 

Which smoked malt and how much of it did you use? (%) This is a good amount of smokiness!

Cheers.
Adam


----------



## drsmurto (24/7/08)

Had my 3rd (and last) bottle of BenH's Alt last night. 

Damn i love this beer.

I have 25L of Alt lagering away at the moment - if it turns out half as nice i will be very happy. 

Hopefully i can have it on tap when you drop in to pick up your case swap beers - Stammtisch?


----------



## Jazman (24/7/08)

about 34% wey smoked


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/7/08)

Tried the Choppadoo Porter yesterday. MMMMM something was night right there  I took his advice and opened it outside.

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/7/08)

Jazman said:


> about 34% wey smoked




Thats a ship load of bacon :wacko: Can't wait to try mine.

BYB


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/7/08)

*Choppadoo's FES*- after a lot of warnings regarding the carbonation on this thing, I opened it outside and it wasn't a gusher. Better safe than sorry, though. Poured into the glass it had crazy head going, so I suppose that it was close to being a gusher but not quite there. Maybe I was a lucky one. After waiting for the head to go down, I had a taste. This one's a strong one- I like it that way. Quite nice, with a solid flavour behind it.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/7/08)

*BYB's Porter*: This is quite nice. Admittedly it's a bit of a step down in crazy flavour when compared to Choppadoo's contribution, but this isn't to disparage it. There's a lot going for this beer- quite complex, char, smoke and syrupy flavours. I'm enjoying this quite thoroughly right now. Do you have the recipe posted anywhere? I'd certainly like to make something like this at one point.


----------



## Adamt (28/7/08)

Homekegger's Porter

Big billowy head, fruity aroma. This left a massive furry lace about 0.5cm thick on the edge of the glass... amazing! Not overly roasty, medium body and a fruity finish. 

There's been plenty of porters in this case, all of them good. This is definitely one of them! 

Cheers Craig


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/08)

Bugger! I must have tasted Homekeggers Porter when i was still suffering the after effects of the cold. Pity i dont have another one to re-taste..... any left Craig?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/7/08)

*
Choppadoo Porter - * I ended up not getting to much of this one by the time it had finished climbing out of the bottle.  

*Dr Smurto Mild-* Very flavoursome, nice body and some nice flavoured notes of roast and chocolate coming through. I did like it, along with the neighbour. 3.5%??

*Rustyc30 Cross Winds Scottish Ale-* - Had this one last night after work. Do I sense some Styrian hops?? Nice flavour could have done with a little more something for body. Bloody nice head retention a little white foam all the way to the end. Still had no problem knocking it down though. Oh just noticed the best after date 7/8/08  

BYB


----------



## Rustyc30 (29/7/08)

I opened one over the weekend and thought the same wanted a bit more body. I mash high or thought I did but on checking my temp probe I think that it is out by a few deg so might be the issue might up the cara as well next time as well to get a bit more body. Thanks for the feed back


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/08)

Does that mean your beer is ok to drink now Rusty? 

What about yours Adam?

Apart from that i have GMKs, Dave RIS and that rocket fuel of MickOzs. 

I need a beer to keep me warm this evening, or at least thats the excuse i will be using!


----------



## Adamt (29/7/08)

Unless mine has been sitting somewhere warm for a couple of weeks I'd suspect it's still too young. 

I've got one in the fridge for tonight to check out, though.


----------



## drsmurto (29/7/08)

I put yours and Rustys inside with all my recent bottled beers so they had enough time at warmer temps to carb up.


----------



## Adamt (29/7/08)

Give it a crack if you are desperate! Don't blame me (even though it's my fault  ) if it's not ready!


----------



## homekegger1 (29/7/08)

DrSmurto,

I can recommend Mickoz Rocket fuel as a certain warmer. 

As for any of mine left in bottles, sorry mate. Gave the last bottle to a mate a couple weeks back.

Cheers

HK


----------



## Adamt (29/7/08)

Well, it's more carbonated than it was a couple of weeks ago, but still not as fizzy as it should be. Should be carb'd up if it's been in the warm.

It is drinkable but probably better left for a little while longer. It's banana-riffic!

EDIT: This is my beer by the way (Adam's Belgian)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Apart from that i have GMKs, Dave RIS and that rocket fuel of MickOzs.




Watch out for GMK's xmas in a bottle. You may need a safe spot for this one.Bit like choppadoo. It may want to jump out of the bottle...  

BYB


----------



## Rustyc30 (29/7/08)

Mine is all good to drink now I added a week on to the carb up time just to make sure with the cold weather but the bottles that I have opened over the weekend were carbed up nicely so you can go your hardest good Dr should be all good


----------



## drsmurto (30/7/08)

Nice!

Off to mates place tonight for a few but we drained his kegs on the weekend and i am too tight to bring mine around.

Will take along the scottish ale and few of the bottles of my Hobgoblin to keep me warm.

Hope they go well with squid and prawns a la bbq.


----------



## Adamt (30/7/08)

KHB Robust Porter

Nice clear, dark reddy-brown with a smallish head. I cannot smell, still! Malty flavour with a chocolatey and mildly astringent finish (not a bad thing). Not too thick and meaty and goes down smooth! Only thing I could think of is maybe a little more bitterness? 

Cheers!


----------



## drsmurto (31/7/08)

*RustyC - Scottish Ale*

Never had a scottish ale before so this looked up the style guidelines to see what i was in for. 



> Aroma: Low to medium malty sweetness



CHECK!



> Appearance: Deep amber to dark copper



CHECK!



> Flavor: Malt is the primary flavor, but isnt overly strong. The initial malty sweetness is usually accentuated by a low to moderate kettle caramelization, and is sometimes accompanied by a low diacetyl component. Fruity esters may be moderate to none. Hop bitterness is low to moderate, but the balance will always be towards the malt (although not always by much). Hop flavor is low to none.



CHECK!

'nuff said.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/8/08)

*Homekegger's Leghumping Porter*

Hmm, what to say about this porter, apart from the fact that I like it? It's quite an enjoyable porter, it goes down nicely, and isn't too thick or heavy, which is a trap that's easy to fall into with porters (well, I know I do...). Lingering bitterness is very nice- what bittering hops did you use in this one? A nice quaffer at 5.8%, which is fortunate, since if I had the amount that I would like to drink, my typing would get a little more wonky if it were higher.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/8/08)

*BenH's Alt*

I think this is the lightest beer so far in the case, and that's a bit of a nice refreshing change. It has a nice head on it, which I'm a fan of. I have similar comments as the previous one, as applied to this style- a nice, refreshing beer, bitterness at a nice level, goes down- dare I say it- relatively clean, but with a flavour in the aftertaste that just rounds off the beer nicely. A nice drop!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (1/8/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> *BenH's Alt*
> 
> I think this is the lightest beer so far in the case, and that's a bit of a nice refreshing change. It has a nice head on it, which I'm a fan of. I have similar comments as the previous one, as applied to this style- a nice, refreshing beer, bitterness at a nice level, goes down- dare I say it- relatively clean, but with a flavour in the aftertaste that just rounds off the beer nicely. A nice drop!




Your last two posts seem like a lead up to some foreplay    

BYB


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/8/08)

Hey, there's already three people involved here, get your own partners


----------



## Adamt (2/8/08)

Put the pink appendages away.


----------



## homekegger1 (3/8/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> *Homekegger's Leghumping Porter*
> 
> Hmm, what to say about this porter, apart from the fact that I like it? It's quite an enjoyable porter, it goes down nicely, and isn't too thick or heavy, which is a trap that's easy to fall into with porters (well, I know I do...). Lingering bitterness is very nice- what bittering hops did you use in this one? A nice quaffer at 5.8%, which is fortunate, since if I had the amount that I would like to drink, my typing would get a little more wonky if it were higher.




Thanks P&C for your comments. Glad you enjoyed it. 

As for bittering hops, I used Magnum, and finished with Williamette.

Cheers

HK


----------



## ~MikE (3/8/08)

hey homekegger, i just cracked yours tonight. it's fair nice. good head (always important) and very easy drinking. win!


----------



## choppadoo (5/8/08)

heres my tasting notes so far, some really good beers in there:

*benh *alt - rich malt flavour, solid bittering yet balanced finish. top drop.

*GMK*- trois pistoles- big belgian nose, head dissipates quickly. strong from the get go, but finishes quite smoothly with a balance of malt, spice and hops. fits the winter warmer bill to a t

*doms *choc soldier - strong hop and cocoa aroma. nice choccy malt at first rounds off with flavourful hops and nice dry finish. smashing drop.

*jazman *smoked porter - tried my first proper german rauchbier a couple of weeks back, this was not too far off it; this was more restrained in the smoky bacon department, however the smoked malt was present throughout with a good supporting cast of dark malts and hops. very interesting beer, has me inspired to get stuck into the smoked malt. 

*khb *- porter - easy drinker, nice balance of chocolate and roast character

*mickoz *- rocket fuel - aroma is bubblegum and banana phenolics, some rum notes. rich and complex taste wise, candy fruits, warm alcohols, finishes a bit sweet for my liking, but with a nice bittering charge present. 

and for anyone interested (probably no the ones who recieved stout fountains  ), heres the recipe for my stout;

86% Barrett Burston ale
8% Roast barley
2% Pale Choc
2% Roast malt
2% Rolled Oats
40g Target @ 60 min
35g Challenger @ 60min
35g Challenger @ 30min
Northwest ale yeast (#1332)
OG 1081, FG 1022, 79IBUs
single infusion mash @ 66C

cheers,
chops


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/8/08)

*Jazman's Smoked Porter*

Quite a nice looking beer- colour and clarity is just right. Aroma is nice but not overbearing- smoky malty aromas coming from it, which is a promising. Very nice overall, with the mouthfeel in *just* the right bracket for the style. Smoke tastes great in the aftertaste.


----------



## peas_and_corn (6/8/08)

*RustyC's Scottish Ale*

It's nice, with some good hops in it, but it feels like there should be something more there- like it should be more malty. I don't know the style very well so maybe this is what it should be like, but I would prefer a more malty brew. However, it does have a good aroma, and as I said the choice of hops was quite good


----------



## ~MikE (7/8/08)

homekegger, have you ever used lactobacillus? i'm reculturing 1098 from your bottle, i innoculated a slant, let it grow, then i made a streak plate from that. i've noticed about 10% of the colonies are several times the size of the rest, and i'm thinking these may be the lactobacillus (as they grow much faster).
EDIT: if no then was proably something on the slant.


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/08)

From the Wiki



> Lactobacillus is a genus of Gram-positive facultative anaerobic or microaerophilic bacteria[1]. They are a major part of the lactic acid bacteria group, named as such because most of its members convert lactose and other sugars to lactic acid. They are common and usually benign. *In humans they are present in the vagina and the gastrointestinal tract*, where they are symbiotic and make up a small portion of the gut flora.



Exactly what have you been doing with the bottles Craig (or Mike)???  :lol:


----------



## braufrau (7/8/08)

:icon_offtopic: 

Hey Dr Smurto ... I was watching some silly thing about politics in Adelaide Uni on SBS last night and there you were!
Well not you ... your avatar posted up at the end of some meeting hall!
What's that about?


----------



## Adamt (7/8/08)

Hahaha... thats the "guru" in the Adelaide UniBar...

In case the picture isnt clear... its a bloke in a yellow singlet and flannelette bowler hat with a beer gut, sitting in a fold-out chair in the shallows with a VB bottle in his hand and a whole bunch of empties in the water around him.

The picture was in the UniBar for ages... it got sold a couple of years ago and it cost them a fortune to buy it back after everyone complained.


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/08)

Was sitting right under it last night having a few CPAs. Classic Aussie pose

Glad someone finally recognised it.

The Unibar got an acknowledgement in my thesis..... or more specifically, Andrea the top chick who used to work behind the bar


----------



## braufrau (7/8/08)

Oh well as one only ever frequents the staff club ... you know ...


----------



## ~MikE (7/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> From the Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what have you been doing with the bottles Craig (or Mike)???  :lol:



isn't it lactobacillus that's used in sours? but yeah, is just as likely something at my end

but yeah i'm not really sure what it is, i'll have to restreak one of the smaller colonies. should post up a pic and invade this thread a little more http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=24880


----------



## Adamt (7/8/08)

It's sad the UniBar has really gone downhill though... especially this year. They now only sell Fosters and Coopers stuff, and the food comes straight from the Mayo cafe downstairs... tiny, pre-cooked schnitzels and blanched potato slices kept warm in a tray with a gravy that's like beef stock and glue. Thankfully they still have Coopers.


----------



## drsmurto (7/8/08)

Adamt said:


> It's sad the UniBar has really gone downhill though... especially this year. They now only sell Fosters and Coopers stuff, and the food comes straight from the Mayo cafe downstairs... tiny, pre-cooked schnitzels and blanched potato slices kept warm in a tray with a gravy that's like beef stock and glue. Thankfully they still have Coopers.



No stout on tap tho and the dark ale tap had run dry  

Not like back in my day......   



Dont like the staff club, too many old people! :lol:


----------



## braufrau (7/8/08)

~MikE said:


> isn't it lactobacillus that's used in sours? but yeah, is just as likely something at my end



Maybe you had yoghurt for lunch and huffed it all over your agar.


----------



## homekegger1 (7/8/08)

~MikE said:


> homekegger, have you ever used lactobacillus? i'm reculturing 1098 from your bottle, i innoculated a slant, let it grow, then i made a streak plate from that. i've noticed about 10% of the colonies are several times the size of the rest, and i'm thinking these may be the lactobacillus (as they grow much faster).
> EDIT: if no then was proably something on the slant.




In Short No... 

Not too sure what that would be. Keep me informed though.

Cheers

HK


----------



## ~MikE (7/8/08)

it's been bugging me so i asked my supervisor, he seemed to think both sized colonies were yeasts. this might be interesting, what generation was it? i might try and make a starter from both and see if i can pick any differences.


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/8/08)

*GMK's Belgian Dark*

It didn't climb out of the bottle, but it certainly had a really huge billowy head going on. It's quite a strong beer, very malty, not something I would call a session beer, but certainly something to relax with in front of a fire.


----------



## homekegger1 (7/8/08)

~MikE said:


> it's been bugging me so i asked my supervisor, he seemed to think both sized colonies were yeasts. this might be interesting, what generation was it? i might try and make a starter from both and see if i can pick any differences.



Well that's good to hear, I was worried I may be infecting people. Can't have that.  

It was straight out of the packet and split into two. One half dumped into beer and the other put into fridge for later use. I then split the one in the fridge and gave half to KHB to use with his porter.

Cheers

HK


----------



## ~MikE (7/8/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Well that's good to hear, I was worried I may be infecting people. Can't have that.
> 
> It was straight out of the packet and split into two. One half dumped into beer and the other put into fridge for later use. I then split the one in the fridge and gave half to KHB to use with his porter.
> 
> ...



i have a theory, the larger colonies were several cells clumped together. does 1098 for a solid yeast cake?

also, what do people think of my swanky new brewery label?


----------



## braufrau (7/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Dont like the staff club, too many old people! :lol:



and they bring their kids who run around the place screaming ...


----------



## drsmurto (8/8/08)

braufrau said:


> and they bring their *kids who run around the place screaming* ...



normal behaviour for the unibar!  

Well, us big kids anyway.....


----------



## Adamt (8/8/08)

I first graced the UniBar with my presence at the technically child age of 16.... for soft drinks. Yep! :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (8/8/08)

KHB, i'm loving this porter!


----------



## homekegger1 (8/8/08)

~MikE said:


> KHB, i'm loving this porter!



Must have been the awesome yeast I gave him.  

Cheers

HK


----------



## ~MikE (9/8/08)

homekegger1 said:


> Must have been the awesome yeast I gave him.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK



haha, yeah. the colonies have grown now, they all look the same, besides which, now that i think about it, if it were a contaminant, it would've stood out like a sore thumb in the beer...

jesus christ, i just poured the second glass from that long-neck 10 mins ago, it's gone now...


----------



## KHB (9/8/08)

Thanks mike i really like that one too


Yeah HK must have been your yeast!


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/8/08)

*~MikE's Porter (of sorts)*

The beer has nice head, all billowy and thick. Nice. Aroma gives me heaps of coffee notes that just smell delicious. Nice beer, coffee flavour through it, good mouthfeel. Could do with more general maltiness as the coffee is IMO a little too dominant, but that doesn't make it not enjoyable. Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> *~MikE's Porter (of sorts)*
> 
> The beer has nice head, all billowy and thick. Nice. Aroma gives me heaps of coffee notes that just smell delicious. Nice beer, coffee flavour through it, good mouthfeel. Could do with more general maltiness as the coffee is IMO a little too dominant, but that doesn't make it not enjoyable. Cheers



Feel like death warmed up this morning.

Am blaming P&Cs RIS. I 'think' it was a tasty drop, the bottle is empty and my head hurts. Thankfully i waited until the boil had started before drinking........ :icon_drunk: 

Had another of Mikes porter, mmmmmm.


----------



## drsmurto (11/8/08)

So is it too early to start thinking about the next case swap?

As i said earlier, am happy to host it. Huge back yard so plenty of room for tents and a game of cricket. 

Few people seem to be getting into slants so we could maybe do a big yeast swap on the day. I wont be brewing, it gets in the way of drinking.....

If people are keen will start a new thread and get someone to create a wiki (cos i am next to useless when it comes to computer stuff).

Some time early December?


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Feel like death warmed up this morning.
> 
> Am blaming P&Cs RIS. I 'think' it was a tasty drop, the bottle is empty and my head hurts. Thankfully i waited until the boil had started before drinking........ :icon_drunk:
> 
> Had another of Mikes porter, mmmmmm.



It is a strong'un! Had some while brewing yesterday, it's not one to have too much of at once, eh?


----------



## braufrau (11/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> So is it too early to start thinking about the next case swap?
> 
> As i said earlier, am happy to host it. Huge back yard so plenty of room for tents and a game of cricket.
> 
> ...




Well I'm sure no one will object to you starting so early if you're volunteering!
Sounds good.
After much discussion, HWMBO and I decided we wont be swapping, but I'll happily bring some slants and a few bottles for drinking on the day.

wiki article


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/8/08)

*MickOZ Rocket Fuel*

I'm still impressed by the label on the bottle, I quite like it smile.gif On pouring I got a huge banana aroma coming off of it, on the same way I got the passionfruit smell coming off the hop thief when I first poured it. the banana is crazy dominant in the aroma. The flavour is syrupy, which is to be expected of a beer that's this high in alc (something tells me this will be the last for the night...), with a good malt backbone, good banana flavour in the background, and the bitterness that comes up as an aftertaste. Perhaps it's a touch too syrupy for my preferences, however overall it's pretty good.

I also initially posted this in the 2008 case brew thread... oops...


----------



## Adamt (23/8/08)

Time to hit a bit more of the case... haven't had time or felt like drinking much lately.

Peas and Corn's RIS

Pours black as black can be, light tannish head.. nice and billowy but dropping a little, I bet that's the alca-ma-hol. Smells roasty and sweet. Up front flavour is a bit ashy, chocolatey and sweet. Was expecting it to be quite heavy in the mouth, it is not so. Roast and bitterness hangs around like a hobo outside a bank! 

I've never had an RIS before and this is just about everything I expected. Only thing I think is missing is some yeast character... maybe some dark fruits, yum. Is a tasty beverage though.

I think I'm about 10% through this and my head is swimming. Apologies in advance for any slurry posts a little later on.

Adam


----------



## Adamt (24/8/08)

Rusty's Scottish

Never had a Scottish before so here goes! Looks sexy, light brown, clear as glass and a nice creamy head that hangs around. Smells sweetish/caramelly. Flavour is similar with a bit of roast and/or choc. Smooth, clean finish, low bitterness. This is the proverbial Mother's milk!

Definitely one of the picks of the case so far, for me. Cheers mate!

Adam


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/8/08)

Adamt said:


> Time to hit a bit more of the case... haven't had time or felt like drinking much lately.
> 
> Peas and Corn's RIS
> 
> ...



I used a standard ale yeast for this batch because I didn't really know what yeast I should use. What would you recommend to get the yeast characteristics you mentioned?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Adamt (29/8/08)

Whoops, missed this post Dave! I guess maybe an English'ish yeast? A Belgian would be interesting too. 

~MikE's Porter of Sorts

Dark brown, tan head. Evidently it wasnt too cold in the shed today as she's a little warm. Bursting with aroma though, dark malts and a bit of grassiness. Malty, roasty flavour and I'm getting massive carbonic bite. Finish is nice, leaves roastiness and a bit of hoppiness, grassy and a little spicy. Bewdiful apart from the carbonic bite, which I think is me! I haven't had any fizzy stuff all week. I've got another stubby to enjoy anyway 

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeers


----------



## drsmurto (4/9/08)

Still got Adams and MickOz's beers to drink. Heard good thinsg about them so might crack them on the weekend.

Didnt receive much feedback for my Dark Mild. Since this is a work in progress (producing a full flavoured/bodied low alc beer) i would really value your feedback. Honest opinions please, if you loved it why, if you hated it (and tipped it out) then why? 

the Dark Mild is my winter low alc beer, i have a Rogers ish beer on tap now that i am trying to tweak for the summer season. the philosophy is the same for both beers - good malt backbone, full bodied and plenty of flavour such that you wouldnt pick it as a low alc beer if you werent told. Whether i have achieved that is open to debate. 

So please either add your comments here or PM me. Dont make me put up a poll!


----------



## ~MikE (4/9/08)

Adamt said:


> ~MikE's Porter of Sorts
> 
> Dark brown, tan head. Evidently it wasnt too cold in the shed today as she's a little warm. Bursting with aroma though, dark malts and a bit of grassiness. Malty, roasty flavour and I'm getting massive carbonic bite. Finish is nice, leaves roastiness and a bit of hoppiness, grassy and a little spicy. Bewdiful apart from the carbonic bite, which I think is me! I haven't had any fizzy stuff all week. I've got another stubby to enjoy anyway
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeers


i cracked my last one the other night, it was a tad gassy, but thanks to kegging shouldn't have that problem anymore, (well except for my future swap brewskies )




DrSmurto said:


> Didnt receive much feedback for my Dark Mild. Since this is a work in progress (producing a full flavoured/bodied low alc beer) i would really value your feedback. Honest opinions please, if you loved it why, if you hated it (and tipped it out) then why?


hmm, i had yours ages ago, and enjoyed it. i could tell that it was low alc at the time as it wasn't as heavy as the other dark beers. not entirely sure how to boost it other than some crystal malts and more hops to match... or something... hmmm.


----------



## BenH (4/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Didnt receive much feedback for my Dark Mild.



I didn't get much of yours, because we shared it together with holty, but I do remember that it was an amazingly tasty brew for a low alc drop. I'm happy to drink it for you anytime you'd like to drop a case around  :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Didnt receive much feedback for my Dark Mild. Since this is a work in progress (producing a full flavoured/bodied low alc beer) i would really value your feedback. Honest opinions please, if you loved it why, if you hated it (and tipped it out) then why?



Apologies for not writing up something, but I was too occupied really enjoying it! I really like it, the flacours belnd together really nicely and as has already been said, it has a lot of flavour for a mild. For improvements... maybe a touch more dark malts? However personally I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Adamt (5/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Didnt receive much feedback for my Dark Mild. Since this is a work in progress (producing a full flavoured/bodied low alc beer) i would really value your feedback. Honest opinions please, if you loved it why, if you hated it (and tipped it out) then why?



I think I remember saying something sarcastically complimentary about it 

All seriousness though, I couldn't think of anything else you'd want in there, was great.


----------



## BenH (11/9/08)

*Mickoz Rocket Fuel*

This is _very_ nice. Reminds me of a few of the high alc belgians that I've had before. :icon_cheers: The wife also loved it (which is a bugger, because that means she drank half of it, which may also be a good thing, because I might be able to wake up in the morning without a sore head!).  

Recipe please mickoz - loved it and the wife has demanded I brew some! :icon_chickcheers: 

BH


----------



## Adamt (12/9/08)

I had the Rocket Fuel the other day... glad I split it with a mate, phew, that's a big bastard of a beer!

Reminds me a bit of the belgian I contributed (which should be ready now), similar ester profile but mine is a few percent below in the alcohol stakes. Was very warming, bananaey, peppery and chewy.

I also remember it had a brilliant reddish colour.


----------



## KHB (12/9/08)

I had your belgian the other night really enjoyed it it reminded me of a duvel

KHB


----------



## mickoz (12/9/08)

Thanks guys  I'm humbled by your kind words.

Recipe is here View attachment rocketfuel.bsm
in Beersmith format.

Regards

Mick


----------



## ~MikE (15/9/08)

thanks for the recipe mickoz, i'll have to give it a bash at some stage 

well, it's ******* freezing ATM, so i decided to crack open the last of my case swap brews, which happened to be choppadoo's stout. after a little bit of excitement, followed by some cleaning, then pouring and innoculating a couple of slants. i actually got around to trying it and it's really quite a nice drop. despite its' sweet-heaviness, it's very easy to drink - well done!


----------



## Adamt (15/9/08)

Oh yeah everyone... had one of my Belgians tonight... it is ready! Finally.... just about in time for Christmas 

Did you have mine already Mike? How was it?


----------



## ~MikE (15/9/08)

Adamt said:


> Oh yeah everyone... had one of my Belgians tonight... it is ready! Finally.... just about in time for Christmas
> 
> Did you have mine already Mike? How was it?



sweet and very heavy from memory... was ok, but i'm not really the person to ask about Belgians, still haven't acquired a proper taste for them yet


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (20/1/09)

mickoz said:


> Thanks guys  I'm humbled by your kind words.
> 
> Recipe is here View attachment 21118
> in Beersmith format.
> ...





Well its six months since the 08 July case swap. I have only just cracked the Rocket Fuel, it reminds me of one of those big arse Samuel Adams beer I had at a BBC meeting 12 months ago. As in some previous posts I also find it is a f****ing big beer. Poured what I would call very dirty but after about 10mins it cleared to a very nice copper colour. I have now been sitting on it for near on a 1/2 hour and it is even better. Head retention is superb. By no means a session beer. I have had a couple jars earlier tonight and this one has put me on my a**e! I managed to score two bottles. Will take the other away this long week-end. :wacko: Once again, great beer.

BTW Mick, what is jaggery palm sugar???


BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/1/09)

Adamt said:


> Oh yeah everyone... had one of my Belgians tonight... it is ready! Finally.... just about in time for Christmas
> 
> Did you have mine already Mike? How was it?




I also still have one of yours kicking around in the cellar. But it will take a lot of topping to beat Mickoz

BYB


----------

